# No Sync Input



## CReagan (Jul 26, 2004)

I can't get into Windows, all I have on my monitor is this error message:
NO SYNC INPUT. Please HELP! I can't get anything on my computer.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Self-Test:

Turn off the monitor and the computer. 
Remove the Monitor's signal cable from the computer. 
Turn the monitor power on using the power switch.
If the message No Sync Input appears, the monitor functions correctly and the problem is caused by an error in another part of the system. 
Ensure that the signal cable's connection pins are not damaged. Make sure no pins are bent or missing on the video connector.*


----------

